# gd installieren bei strato



## P_F (30. März 2007)

Hi, php bietet in der bundled version mit gd einige Funktionen (zb imagerotate()), die bei mir nicht verfügbar sind. Ich habe einen vserver bei strato. os ist linux.
Was ist nn klüger und funktinoiert überhaupt?
Eine neue PHP Version installieren oder eine neue gd-Version?


----------

